# Neve 29/01/2006 Serra de Aire



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 17:49)

Deixo aqui umas fotos que já deviam ter vindo para aqui há muito tempo.

Neve em Alcanena(pouca acumulação).




Agora já na Serra.
















E finalmente outras que encontrei na net e foram tiradas por outras pessoas
http://nevefrio.blogs.sapo.pt/arquivo/944717.html
http://nevefrio.blogs.sapo.pt/arquivo/944660.html
http://nevefrio.blogs.sapo.pt/arquivo/946365.html

São poucas mas já dá para regalar os olhos, do que foi esse magnifico Inverno.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2009 às 17:57)

Ah! Aqui estão elas! Tens aí grandes registos, para recordar, sempre!

Obrigado *thunderboy*!


----------



## rozzo (31 Mar 2009 às 18:43)

Isto é daquela data em que houve sleet na área de LX?
Isto foi a que altitude?
Surpreendente!


----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 20:59)

rozzo disse:


> Isto é daquela data em que houve sleet na área de LX?
> Isto foi a que altitude?
> Surpreendente!


 
Foi entre 200 e 400 metros as da serra tiradas por mim e a primeira foi sensivelmente a 100 metros.


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2009 às 21:09)

Belas fotos do dia mais fantástico em termos meteorológicos da minha vida


----------



## Z13 (31 Mar 2009 às 22:21)

Que grande dia foi esse aí pelo centro / sul 

Nós, aqui pelo nordeste tivemos nesse dia muito frio mas céu limpo



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2009 às 23:03)

Que saudades desse dia...


----------



## Veterano (31 Mar 2009 às 23:06)

Z13 disse:


> Que grande dia foi esse aí pelo centro / sul
> 
> Nós, aqui pelo nordeste tivemos nesse dia muito frio mas céu limpo
> 
> ...



 Não foi só o nordeste, cá pelo Douro Litoral também ficamos a ver navios, quando a Natureza quer, o que seria mais lógico acontecer passa a ser uma batata...


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2009 às 23:55)

Imagens daquele dia que há-de sempre deixar saudades.

Boas fotos *thunderboy*!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2009 às 00:33)

Ena, fotos muito boas  muitas mais virão


----------



## vitamos (1 Abr 2009 às 09:49)

Excelentes registos desse grande dia


----------



## rozzo (1 Abr 2009 às 10:39)

Quando fiz o 1º post aqui estava a confundir com a situação do ano seguinte, a do dia 28 Jan.. 
 
sorry!
essa claro, não tem confusão, e não me surpreende tanto..
ai que saudades!


----------



## actioman (2 Abr 2009 às 00:42)

Grande registo e que grande dia esse do 29JAN2006!

É sempre bom poder regalar as vistas com um excelente registo destes!

Obrigado pela reportagem! Por aí nevou em que horário?


----------



## thunderboy (2 Abr 2009 às 00:47)

actioman disse:


> Grande registo e que grande dia esse do 29JAN2006!
> 
> É sempre bom poder regalar as vistas com um excelente registo destes!
> 
> Obrigado pela reportagem! Por aí nevou em que horário?



Não tenho a certeza mas acho que começou às 7h e durou até às 13h, mais hora menos hora.


----------



## Gongas (13 Abr 2009 às 02:03)

Belas Fotos.


----------



## kikofra (13 Abr 2009 às 03:01)

Aqui em leira nao acumulou nesse dia mas em fatima esteve caótico


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 20:11)

Nevou mesmo a 100m?!

é raro!!!


----------



## thunderboy (16 Mai 2009 às 23:55)

Pedro disse:


> Nevou mesmo a 100m?!
> 
> é raro!!!



100metros e menos!


----------



## meteo (17 Mai 2009 às 12:18)

Pedro disse:


> Nevou mesmo a 100m?!
> 
> é raro!!!



Nesse dia nevou á cota 0 em alguns locais,como Paço de Arcos(pelo menos aqui nevou),Figueira da Foz,zona de Torres Vedras e muitos locais perto do mar.


----------

